# Hiniker plow receiver $200 plus shipping



## sedminster (Nov 29, 2015)

Snowplow receiver & light bar wiring harness that go with Hiniker snowplow that will fit on any Ford F150 truck from years 1997-2003 (& early 2004) and F250 "light duty" 1997-99. This is not the plow, just the receiver components. I bought a newer plow truck and had to change these components. These components would cost roughly $750 new. Spokane, WA


----------

